# Documenting a trapout 2016



## onesojourner

I know that this probably should have been a cutout. If anyone has any thoughts out making the trap out better I would love to hear them. I will try to update this daily.


----------



## onesojourner

Here is day 2.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr

Not a criticism, just an observation, From the video I cannot tell if you have, but,I would insure that all holes except the entrance hole is closed off, before the trap is installed. I would also have fashioned the funnel to go inside the catch box by drilling a hole in the back of the box. That way all bees that exit go through the trap box to the outside, then back into the trap. I think this facilitates the bees using the trap box, also at the end of the trapout the queen will enter the box as the number of bees in the wall dwindle until it cannot sustain itself. If the queen comes out into the open air, she may take what bees are left, form a swarm, and bypass your trap and go wherever they want to set up a new home. If she comes out into the trap, she is far more likely to stay with the bees she she brought out, and the ones already in the trap box.

I would have also wrapped the cone in black plastic so bees could not see into the cone from the outside, or from the inside. This will keep lots of bees from landing on the cone and trying to get back in through the screen, (which they cannot do). Bees leaving the wall will go toward the light, which will be at the end of the cone funnel, not the entire length of the cone funnel.

I could not get the volume turned up loud enough to hear your narrative, but, looks good. Good Luck.

cchoganjr


----------



## onesojourner

Cleo C. Hogan Jr said:


> Not a criticism, just an observation, From the video I cannot tell if you have, but,I would insure that all holes except the entrance hole is closed off, before the trap is installed. I would also have fashioned the funnel to go inside the catch box by drilling a hole in the back of the box. That way all bees that exit go through the trap box to the outside, then back into the trap. I think this facilitates the bees using the trap box, also at the end of the trapout the queen will enter the box as the number of bees in the wall dwindle until it cannot sustain itself. If the queen comes out into the open air, she may take what bees are left, form a swarm, and bypass your trap and go wherever they want to set up a new home. If she comes out into the trap, she is far more likely to stay with the bees she she brought out, and the ones already in the trap box.
> 
> I would have also wrapped the cone in black plastic so bees could not see into the cone from the outside, or from the inside. This will keep lots of bees from landing on the cone and trying to get back in through the screen, (which they cannot do). Bees leaving the wall will go toward the light, which will be at the end of the cone funnel, not the entire length of the cone funnel.
> 
> I could not get the volume turned up loud enough to hear your narrative, but, looks good. Good Luck.
> 
> cchoganjr


All holes in the swarm box are closed with the exception of the 3 holes on the front. I will focus on those more in a day or so. I had seen some other people do the funnel in the box but I had not seen any documentation of that being successful so I did not do it. At this point I don't see how I could implement that.


----------



## onesojourner

Here is day 3:


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr

onesojourner said:


> I had seen some other people do the funnel in the box but I had not seen any documentation of that being successful so I did not do it. .


I can assure you it is successful, every time, without fail.

You still have large numbers of bees landing on the screen cone trying to get back in through the screen. Brush the bees off and wrap the cone with black plastic, (garbage bag).

Looking Good. Enjoyed the videos. Good luck. 

cchoganjr


----------



## crmauch

Are you gong to post more videos to this thread?

How is the queen going to get to your swarm box?

I am completely theoretical at this point (BEEWANTER), but as I understand it queens don't fly unless they've been thinned down for swarming. I don't think she'll be able to get from the tip of the funnel to your trap.

Can anyone w/ more knowledge/experience comment on this?


----------



## onesojourner

Cleo C. Hogan Jr said:


> You still have large numbers of bees landing on the screen cone trying to get back in through the screen. Brush the bees off and wrap the cone with black plastic, (garbage bag).
> 
> Looking Good. Enjoyed the videos. Good luck.
> 
> cchoganjr


When I cover the cone with something solid the bees crawl right in the end of the funnel.


----------



## onesojourner

crmauch said:


> Are you gong to post more videos to this thread?
> 
> How is the queen going to get to your swarm box?
> 
> I am completely theoretical at this point (BEEWANTER), but as I understand it queens don't fly unless they've been thinned down for swarming. I don't think she'll be able to get from the tip of the funnel to your trap.
> 
> Can anyone w/ more knowledge/experience comment on this?


I suspect with resources slowing down that the queen will be slimming down. I am kinda of winging it here.


----------



## onesojourner




----------



## onesojourner




----------



## onesojourner




----------



## Mr.Beeman

Good try so far. In the future that was and still is a candidate for a cutout. 
As far as the cone is concerned, a better place for it would be on the side of the box at a pretty steep upwad angle. This will prevent clogging as the dead bees will roll down away from the entrance.
This process could take up to a month or so.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr

onesojourner said:


> When I cover the cone with something solid the bees crawl right in the end of the funnel.


If bees are going back in, your cone opening is too large. One other trick, Fray the ends of the wire at the end of the funnel. This will discourage them from trying to get back in.

cchoganjr


----------



## JonnyBeeGood

What size opening at the end of the cone do you recommend?


----------



## Mr.Beeman

1/2" just big enough for drones to get through.


----------



## onesojourner

Mr.Beeman said:


> Good try so far. In the future that was and still is a candidate for a cutout.
> As far as the cone is concerned, a better place for it would be on the side of the box at a pretty steep upwad angle. This will prevent clogging as the dead bees will roll down away from the entrance.
> This process could take up to a month or so.


In hindsight I should have definitely done that. 

I have had some issues with them pulling back the steel wool.


----------



## onesojourner




----------



## Mr.Beeman

You sound dejected....... pull it and do the cut out and bee done with it.


----------



## onesojourner

Things are going better now. They got in for 4 days. Day 11 was the last day they got in.


----------



## onesojourner




----------



## onesojourner




----------

